
Show HN: IHazSpam – Temporary disposable email - ihazspam
https://ihazspam.ca
======
ihazspam
Long time reader here. I wanted for a long time to build and publish
something, so here it goes.

I built a temporary disposable email service. The backend is coded in C# (.Net
Core 1.1) and runs on a small Linux VPS. The database is Postgresql. I did not
bother using Entity Framework as it was too much for this small project. I
ended up using the Dapper micro-ORM. Everything is static with some Javascript
for the dynamic parts. The content is served statically to keep resource usage
low. I also coded the SMTP server myself.

The web is fronted by nginx which act as a static file server and proxies
dynamic requests to the Kestrel app server.

Unlike similar sites, my service runs well on mobile browsers and supports
embedded pictures and file attachments.

~~~
vmorgulis
Very cool and fast.

Why not publish the code (or some parts)? You could increase the trust in your
service.

I'll use it next time I need to register somewhere.

~~~
ihazspam
Thanks for your comment.

I'll see for the source code, it is something which I've been thinking. I may
eventually push it to github but I've not yet made my mind over this.

~~~
vmorgulis
> I may eventually push it to github but I've not yet made my mind over this.

The code desn't have to perfect. Just to add some content about free software
in your site.

Tweeter might help you too.

------
jrsmith1279
You know, this is something that could be built as a "serverless" app for
almost no cost using AWS services like SES, S3, Lambda, and DynamoDB. I'm sure
that the VPS doesn't cost much, but it's a cost whether anyone is visiting the
site or not.

Edit: Didn't mean to sound negative, so I hope it doesn't come across that
way. Good job on building something! I've been struggling with that myself and
these types of posts motivate me to _just build something_.

~~~
ihazspam
Possibly yes; but I'm really not familiar at all with Amazon's multiple
services. I wanted to be up and running as fast as possible. Day job is old
school ASP.NET WebForms stuff so I was already familiar with .Net tooling.

The VPS cost 5$ per month. If this gets some traffic, I might put some ads on
it or use the same VPS for other things.

